# Working part time. am i entitled to dole on pro rata basis??



## HR-IRL (18 Aug 2009)

Hi,

I have a query. If I am working p/t (3 days), am i entitled to claim social welfare for remainding 3 days? I have never been on social welfare before so dont think im entitled to back to work allowance? can anyone advise. I heard hey recently introduced scheme for ppl who's hours have significamtly been reduced but i cant find any info.

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Cat101 (19 Aug 2009)

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...elfare-payments/work-and-jobseekers-allowance


----------



## Protocol (19 Aug 2009)

*Taxation of Jobseeker's Benefit*

Jobseeker's Benefit is taxable.  However, if you are getting Jobseeker's Benefit because your normal working week has been reduced (systematic short-time work) your Jobseeker's Benefit is not taxed.  Find out more about the taxation of Jobseeker's Benefit (pdf).


----------



## Emma1980 (23 Aug 2009)

Hi, i have a query on this too. My partner and i bought a house together in December. He is expected to be put on a 3 day week in the coming weeks. His current salary is 31,000 which is 492/week so i presume on a 3 day week this will go down to about 300/week. My salary is 29,500/year. I have been on the links posted here and it says that my salary would be means tested to determine if he is entitled to anything. Do you think he is entitled to anything or would my wage be classed as too high? I know we're not in the worst situation ever, but when you have only bought a house less than a year ago and these things happen, it can get a bit worrying!


----------



## gipimann (23 Aug 2009)

If he's entitled to Jobseeker's Benefit, your income won't affect his payment as it's based on PRSI contributions.   If he's not entitled to the Benefit payment, and has to apply for Jobseeker's Allowance, that is means-tested, and both of your incomes will be assessed.


----------

